# Iran unable to guarantee the Zionist regime will exist in 25 years



## Bleipriester (Sep 19, 2017)

Iran warns israel of "wrong moves".

'Israel may not exist in 25 years' - Iranian Army chief


----------



## fncceo (Sep 19, 2017)

People have been saying that about Jews for thousands of years....

... They're all gone now, we're still here.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 19, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Iran warns israel of "wrong moves".
> 
> 'Israel may not exist in 25 years' - Iranian Army chief





And then....there's this:

*"* The Jewish birth rate was rising steadily, and the Arab birthrate was falling. ...the fertility rate of Jews and Arabs had nearly converged by 2009, to 0.7 births per woman from six more per Arab woman.

a. Most remarkable is that *today's "secular" Israeli women show a rate of 2.6*, far and away the highest in the industrial world. Their own mothers had a rate of 2.1!

b. Between 1994 and 2009, Arab births in Israel remained steady at 39,000, while Jewish births rose from 80,000 to 120,000. *The ultr-religious Jews (8% of the population) have a fertility rate of 8.5, which brings Israeli fertility to 2.9 per woman*.

c. At this rate, Israel will have a larger population than Poland by 2085."
“How Civilizations Die,” by David P. Goldman


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 19, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Iran warns israel of "wrong moves".
> ...


And this is apparently why they are after Lebensraum. Too bad for the Jews that they have a fascist terrorist regime that will no longer be tolerated. All terrorist regimes will ultimately be annihilated and their terror is their last attempt to enslave the world. Too bad for them that they have sold out everything to the coming world power, China. You better get your Juche Tower now before the Chinese will be angry with you.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 24, 2017)

Jews rejected the philosophy of Nimrod--- more than 3000 years ago including such worthless monuments as
the tower of babel-juche.-------it is idolatry.


----------



## Eloy (Sep 24, 2017)

There was a time when a sectarian Jewish state might have made it in Arab land but it was doomed to fail as it came as a last gasp of racism, bubbling out of the racist cataclysm in Europe's WWII. European democracies have moved on and the youth have heard enough about what happened to their populations in the last century. They have no time for sectarianism (except for a few pockets) and when the German politicians get a backbone and quit their Final Solution guilt trip, the Israelis will have only the USA to provide political cover and finance for Zionism.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 24, 2017)

Eloy said:


> There was a time when a sectarian Jewish state might have made it in Arab land but it was doomed to fail as it came as a last gasp of racism, bubbling out of the racist cataclysm in Europe's WWII. European democracies have moved on and the youth have heard enough about what happened to their populations in the last century. They have no time for sectarianism (except for a few pockets) and when the German politicians get a backbone and quit their Final Solution guilt trip, the Israelis will have only the USA to provide political cover and finance for them.



when was the  "...time when a sectarian Jewish state might have made it on ""arab land'''?       Israel was a fait accompli by about the mid 1800s on land purchased from Turkish land owners.    It is not clear why you  refer to land called "Palestine"  for more than 500 years before the Arabian imperialist thrust hit that particular land-----"palestina"   being a roman form for the land that the romans had called "Judea"  until about 100 AD.  Thus,  "palestina" is simply---Judea--renamed..     Most arabs----ESPECIALLY EGYPTIANS----cannot even pronounce the word  "palestina" 
The jewish state of Yathrib was located in the land now called  Saudi Arabia-----it was attacked barbarically by the followers of the rapist of
mecca-----in the seventh century AD but by then it had probably existed for about 1000 years


----------



## Roudy (Sep 27, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Iran warns israel of "wrong moves".
> 
> 'Israel may not exist in 25 years' - Iranian Army chief


Looks like you've been smacking yourself too hard while jacking off to Israel's destruction.  Must be another Shiite holiday.


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 27, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Iran warns israel of "wrong moves".
> ...


You semi-semite have no idea what you are talking about. I am neither religious nor to I have any links to any religion. Who´s not licking like you is an "Muslim animal" according to you moron.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 27, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Iran warns israel of "wrong moves".
> ...



I came into contact with LOTS OF MUSLIMS-----a bit more than 50 years ago------I had a little college time part time job in a very
big hospital------lots of the "house staff"--<<  that means young doctors in training-------were from south east asia and Iran-----at least
half of them muslims.     It was 50 years ago that I  learned that,,  ABSOLUTELY, ---Israel would be gone within two years.   At that time
the information was NOT coming from Iranians----mostly Indian and Pakistani muslims.    Iranians became insane in 1979.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 27, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


You realize those Shiite Islamists that are in charge of Iran, and their Hezbollah puppets, the same ones that you lick their asses constantly, engage in these kinds of insane religious rituals on a regular basis?

Now smack yourself some more.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 27, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Well it's interesting that the Islamic animals running the Iranian regime would make such a declaration considering that it's their own future existence that is in peril.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 27, 2017)

Roudy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



well-----you should know-----but it seems to me that right now lots of the nuts of the world are COMPETING in the
practice of   APE CHEST THUMPING.      I am confident that  Iran and North Korea are snuggling in bed together


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 27, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...





Sooooo.....when do you think the Liberals will demand that this holiday replace Columbus Day?


----------



## Roudy (Sep 27, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Only if they add flag burning and stomping on American flags to the ritual!


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 27, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



ASHURA?       the Shiite one or the sunni one-???           sunnis consider the Shiite ashura to be insane------but like
to see the Shiites beating themselves up


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 27, 2017)

Roudy said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



could EASILY be an add on


----------



## Roudy (Sep 27, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


In other words, Ashura is when the Shiite hits the fan.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 27, 2017)

Roudy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



India has both------and YES-----when the SHIITE hits the fan------the sunnis get even more nuts than baseline


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 27, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


I see, you just ignore what is written. Discussing with you is as senseless as self-flagellation, while self-flagellation still includes some sort of normal cause and effect. 
How about you?
Self-flagellation - Wikipedia


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 27, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



lots of Shiite shit and alawite shit are PROUD of their head
slashing and general self-mutilation in syria----capt. blei.    The very first muslim I knew well showed me the scars on his head with great pride-----it was long ago------I had NO IDEA back
then


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 27, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



agreed, this insane religious Islamic ritual is brutal, just like  the insane religious Jewish ritual metzitzah b'peh.

Metzitzah B'peh, Blood-Sucking Jewish Circumcision Ritual, Debated By NYC Mayoral Candidates (VIDEO) | HuffPost


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 27, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


So you read about another thing and invent your new story. lol


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 27, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



what are you calling a  "NEW STORY"-----shit fingers?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 27, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



you are desperate---polack pimp


----------



## Roudy (Sep 28, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Well duh.  Just remember, next time you slash your forehead, go all the way so that you can air out your skull... too much Shiite poop in there.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Again with your dick sucking fantasies. Isn't there a gay bar or something  close to the trailor park that you live in?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 28, 2017)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Why is this a Jewish tradition, though to suck little babies peens?


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 28, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


You must be a sad fuck.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



I can help you to understand-------In the field of SURGERY---one of the most important works of the
surgeon is something we call   HEMOSTATIS. -----
In surgery there is BLOOD-----the blood MUST BE REMOVED FROM THE SURGICAL SITE in order to
be sure that the surgical wound will heal properly.   Leaving
blood in the wound leads to INFECTION  and ---and overly
large and deforming scar.    Long ago---when I was "SCRUBBED IN"  on many surgeries----one of my functions
was to make sure that the blood was removed continuously
throughout the surgery using a mechanical "sucking machine"---which is like the thing the dentist puts in your
mouth to remove saliva.   Thousands of years ago----in fact
even hundreds of years ago---the SUCKING was accomplished by mouth.     Of the people who  continue to use mouth sucking----they are a tiny minority of jews----mostly of the SATMAR sect and even they---usually use a PIPETTE.    One guy decided to do it the old fashioned way----and he ---unfortunately carried   HERPES SIMPLEX virus and transmitted it to two infants-----and THAT IS THE WHOLE STORY.     Lump of shit Nazi dogs have PICKED UP on the event to USE AS A LIBEL because that is what lump of shit Nazis do.-------meanwhile on the other side of town-----polack drunks are murdering their wives and daughters.   An interesting aside-----there is evidence that jews distilled wine to make alcohol----LONG BEFORE
the middle ages and used it as an antiseptic.  Booze is the jewish contribution to the POLACKS of the world and their livers


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 28, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



still waiting for you to ID the  "NEW STORY"------capt blei----I have happy news for you, capt.     Even the ALAWITE 
ASSAD DOGS engage in the rituals of self flagellation and
cuts on the scalp----including slicing the heads of babies----
and ASHURA.      You need not be all that  "RELIGIOUS"-----I have known even pork eating Shiites with scars on their scalps------left over from childhood devotions to that 12th jerk in the well


----------



## RodISHI (Sep 28, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


That dude got some bad weed or has been spending way too much time in the poppy fields...


----------



## Roudy (Sep 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


It isn't.  I've been to hundreds of circumcision ceremonies and never seen it.  Why do you keep fantacising about sucking Jewish penises?


----------



## Roudy (Sep 28, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


And you, a piece of Shiite who spends all his living breathing hours praising a genocidal dictator that is slaughtering his own people?  Why don't you smack yourself a few more times in the head maybe it will knock some sense into you. On second thought, never mind, it's the self smacking that has turns you into a retard in the first place.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 28, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


They smoke dried donkey poop back there.  It's even stronger than PCP.  Turns them into uncontrollable donkeys.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 28, 2017)

I find it funny that Iran who's Islamist animal leaders have their backs against the wall, and the country about to collapse economically, is making predictions about the demise of Israel. Ya gotta love it!


----------



## Roudy (Sep 28, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


You're boring him, all he wants to hear about is Jewish penises, and how he can get one in his mouth.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 28, 2017)

The "peaceful" animals are doing this shit right here in the US!


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 28, 2017)

Roudy said:


> The "peaceful" animals are doing this shit right here in the US!




are they moaning in  farsi?     does not seem like Arabic
to me


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 28, 2017)

Looks like fun------where are the women---or is this an all male orgy?       what do they do next-------eat?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 28, 2017)

it got really boring----let me know which one WON


----------



## Roudy (Sep 28, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > The "peaceful" animals are doing this shit right here in the US!
> ...


Sounds like they are Iranian Turks that are Shiite.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 28, 2017)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



there is one reported case----brooklyn


----------



## Roudy (Sep 28, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I have heard about it but never seen it.  I think some Kabalists do it. Not sure.

Let's not talk too much our friend might get horny. Ha ha ha.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 28, 2017)

Roudy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



a rare thing----I think Satmar----but I saw a satmar circ and
the man used a LONG PIPETTE      The issue was that the baby contracted Herpes simplex------also rare---encephalitis.     The one case has been cited THOUSANDS of times


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 30, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Time for your meds.


----------



## ESay (Nov 3, 2017)

Eloy said:


> There was a time when a sectarian Jewish state might have made it in Arab land but it was doomed to fail as it came as a last gasp of racism, bubbling out of the racist cataclysm in Europe's WWII. European democracies have moved on and the youth have heard enough about what happened to their populations in the last century. They have no time for sectarianism (except for a few pockets) and when the German politicians get a backbone and quit their Final Solution guilt trip, the Israelis will have only the USA to provide political cover and finance for Zionism.


It is not clearly understood what you mean saying Zionism in this context, but Israel was and will always be an ally of the West in its confrontation with Eastern powers.

The European Union in the form of ‘super-federation’ is doomed to fail sooner or later.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 3, 2017)

ESay said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > There was a time when a sectarian Jewish state might have made it in Arab land but it was doomed to fail as it came as a last gasp of racism, bubbling out of the racist cataclysm in Europe's WWII. European democracies have moved on and the youth have heard enough about what happened to their populations in the last century. They have no time for sectarianism (except for a few pockets) and when the German politicians get a backbone and quit their Final Solution guilt trip, the Israelis will have only the USA to provide political cover and finance for Zionism.
> ...



Israel is a nation-----IT is not "ZIONISM"      There are lots of reasons why lots of other nations want economic ties with that nation--------it does not actually DEPEND on USA governmental financial support.     I have been reading the islamo Nazi propaganda for almost 60 years.   I grew up in a very Nazi area of the USA  ----FAMOUS Nazis like Thomas Edison  (light bulb man) hailed from that area.   Pamphlets left over from the Nazi era fluttered in the breeze
existed in dusty piles with old magazines----some way back circa 1930.    I wish I had saved them.   ZIONISM was a favored word and USA MONEY was the favored libel.   
In Medieval times the ancestors of the islamo Nazis were convinced that the recipe for transforming base metals into
gold existed in the Talmud.    Some beliefs never change.  
They are inherited.    Read "Childhood and Society"---Eric
Erikson


----------

